# Hen or Roo?,can't keep if it's a Roo:(.



## Ilovemy3babies (May 16, 2017)

Does it look like a Roo? It's a RIR chick, sweetest little chick , sadly the comb is pretty big , only 3 1/2 weeks old . We can't keep it if it's a Roo, we have someone who can take him.


----------



## Leah567 (May 16, 2017)

Looks like a roo to me


----------



## Mother Hen (May 16, 2017)

Handsome little guy!


----------

